# Who said dramatic eyes and super red lips don't match?



## verdge (Sep 5, 2007)

hey guys!!! I was watching youtube.. and I see most people really like doing the dramatic eyes... I was kind of experimenting, and I thought that I should give a try the Dramatic Eyes and Super RED lips... 

here's what I used:All MAC unless stated

FACE:Full Coverage, Emote (contouring), Well-Dressed Blush, VAnilla Pigment(highlight)

EYES: Frostlite Fluidline (base), Silver Fog Pigment (entire lid), Scene e/s (upper crease), Carbon (crease) Blacktrack Fluidline (upper & lower lashline and outer V), Vex e/s (inner corners), Red Cherry false lashes in #42


Lips:MAC RED lipstick



























I know there's too many ppictures... I hope you guys liked it!!! TIA!!!
Thanks for lookin!!!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Sep 5, 2007)

Pretty! How come all your pictures always turn out sooooo flawless? Anyways, are you gonna make a tut for this? I hope so, cuz it's hooot!


----------



## 41hill (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG! You look gorgeous! I love your FOTD's!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG you look gorgeous!  Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## verdge (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_fanatic* 

 
_Pretty! How come all your pictures always turn out sooooo flawless? Anyways, are you gonna make a tut for this? I hope so, cuz it's hooot!_

 

I'll try!!! if I do, it's probably just the eye part...not the whole face..it kinda took me a long time to achieve this look...LOL!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 5, 2007)

You look mega HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tut pretty please


----------



## makeba (Sep 5, 2007)

DANG   SIS!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2007)

Mission accomplished. This look is hottt


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 5, 2007)

your eyeliner is FIERCE! work it!!


----------



## gitts (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, those pictures really are beautiful.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 5, 2007)

oh. 
my. 
god. 

this is so hot!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 5, 2007)

DAMMMMMNNN that's hot! Flawless! Your contacts make your eyes even more alluring!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my GOD that's hot.


----------



## aziza (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn girl! Those lips are _killing_ me! The whole look is fiyah


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 6, 2007)

Stunning eyes! Stunning lips!


----------



## suziecutie (Sep 6, 2007)

Your makeup looks beautiful and your eyebrows are PERFECT.  I am so jealous.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 6, 2007)

how perfect are those red lips!


----------



## frocher (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the eyes, gorgeous.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful! I think the people that say dramatic eyes and red lips don't match just haven't got it to work on them. This looks lovely.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 6, 2007)

I looooooooove itttt!!!! Soo pretty!

Oh man. I did a youtube video of dramatic eyes and red lips and got flamed to no end because "you can't do dramatic lips and dramatic lips, it's the rules! If you're going to do dramatic eyes you must do a nude lip!" Then pursebuzz did the same thing, dramatic lips and eyes and got flamed to no end. Mannn these people!


----------



## faifai (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks amazing! I really like the clarity of these pictures too, usually they're not as crystal clear.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

Flippin' flawless! 
You are so gorgeous.


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 6, 2007)

flawlessssssss!! you look amazing!


----------



## nashoba95 (Sep 6, 2007)

I gotta say wow, wow and wow!!!       Look fabulous!!!!!!!  Love it.  I need to get that mac red lipstick!!!  *wink*


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 6, 2007)

your freaken gorgeous!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 6, 2007)

Very sophisticated. My only criticsm is that I think you went a bit too heavy on the undereye makeup. That red is HOT on you though.


----------



## simplykat (Sep 6, 2007)

hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 6, 2007)

love it!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Sep 6, 2007)

woah.
hot.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 6, 2007)

I've written it before and I'll write it again - your smile is just sooo amazing! You are drop dead gorgeous. The makeup is flawless and those brows? WOW!! :notworthy:


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Sep 6, 2007)

Can I adopt you as my sister???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is the most FLAWLESS lipstick application I have ever seen :notworthy:

May I ask for a favour though??? Could you do a fotd with your natural eye colour someday, I have similar colouring as you and I'd love to see what you come up with, as your brown eyes are so pretty and shouldn't be hidden all the time!


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 6, 2007)

very elegant


----------



## mia88 (Sep 6, 2007)

VAVOOM I LOVE the Red lips!! And your skin is so beautiful too....those lashes are too pretty. I know nice skin is all to do with genes and looking after it, but do you mind me asking what kind of skincare you use?


----------



## Azuresyren (Sep 6, 2007)

Amaaaazing; reminds me of the faces recently seen at Valentino or Gucci - so classy and sexy! You wear it so well. x.


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2007)

oh my god!! im speachless!!! ur GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 6, 2007)

you look amazing!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## entipy (Sep 6, 2007)

OH MY GOD, Verdge!! This is totally fantastic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, absolutely gorgeous. Stunning!! I'm so glad you "broke" that rule. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes they're just meant to be broken, and you damn sure pulled it off!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this SO much.


----------



## ivorygleam (Sep 6, 2007)

*mouth drops*
wow girl!


----------



## n_c (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Drugz* 

 
_Flippin' flawless! 
You are so gorgeous._

 
^^^Yeah...what she said


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 6, 2007)

Love the look!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Sep 6, 2007)

That is smokin hot!  I love it!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 6, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 6, 2007)

*~*GORGEOUS!!!! I love that you did the dramatic eyes & classy red lips...very well done!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## zdazzle (Sep 6, 2007)

Stunning!!!!  What kind of camera do you use; you pics are sooo clear?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 6, 2007)

It looks freaking hot to me!!


----------



## Nicolah (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it! I like your eyebrows!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zdazzle* 

 
_Stunning!!!! What kind of camera do you use; you pics are sooo clear?_

 
Yeah, what kind of camera? And is that just natural light? Beautiful by the way...as always!!!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 6, 2007)

The first thing I said when I saw your FOTD was W-O-W ! amazing look!! super sexy and dramatic. I LOVE it. 
and, babe, on you- everything matches


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_I'll try!!! if I do, it's probably just the eye part...not the whole face..it kinda took me a long time to achieve this look...LOL!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Do it please! I love this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















:  cheer:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:c  heer:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:ch  eer:


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 6, 2007)

Girrrrllll, you have a second career!!! Awesome job!!


----------



## Mz_Shoogah (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow gurl! I luv it... your eyes look absolutely amazing. TUT PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Ithica (Sep 6, 2007)

Hot hot hot!!! I love all the looks you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your videos are great too!


----------



## happy*phantom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pure hotness!


----------



## verdge (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelstyle2807* 

 
_Can I adopt you as my sister???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is the most FLAWLESS lipstick application I have ever seen :notworthy:

May I ask for a favour though??? Could you do a fotd with your natural eye colour someday, I have similar colouring as you and I'd love to see what you come up with, as your brown eyes are so pretty and shouldn't be hidden all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have my natural eye color posted on the challenge thread it's under nude face...


----------



## verdge (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zdazzle* 

 
_Stunning!!!!  What kind of camera do you use; you pics are sooo clear?_

 

I only use SONY 5.1 mega pixel in natural light...


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful as always!!!   You should do a tut on youtube for this,   we need more!!!!!!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 6, 2007)

you are such a pro!  you look like a star!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 6, 2007)

pleaseeee do a tut for this if u have the time! i love it! you look amazing!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 6, 2007)

You have a movie star look going on here.  It's just gorgeous!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh. My. Word. Jaw droppingly gorgeous! Love this look so much! Please do a tutorial! This look is hot!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well they definitely match on you.


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Sep 7, 2007)

May I ask what brush you use to do your liner? TIA!


----------



## fredsonic (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that's hot!


----------



## apharo86 (Sep 7, 2007)

lovely


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## mommymac (Sep 7, 2007)

Very, very nice, so clean and fresh, yet so powerful at the same time.  Good job.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

hot damn you're good!


----------



## Odette (Sep 7, 2007)

Very sophisticated. I love it!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Sep 7, 2007)

I mean really, do you have to look so freaking awesome in every FOTD!! I'm so envious! It's truly gorgeous!


----------



## daFilli (Sep 7, 2007)

ur sooo pretty! gimme ur face! lol


----------



## verdge (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_fanatic* 

 
_May I ask what brush you use to do your liner? TIA!_

 
I use 266 brush... HTH..


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 7, 2007)

Stunning
Very Pretty loving the red lips


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

OMFGGGGGGGG!!!!! your absolutly stunning why arent u a model?


----------



## KTB (Sep 8, 2007)

That is so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## hootie2177 (Sep 9, 2007)

very very very sexy!!!!! lol lol


----------



## krackatoa (Sep 9, 2007)

omg, how do you pull off such a red lip?!


----------



## amethystangel (Sep 11, 2007)

You make it work! The eyes are dramatic, but still subtle.


----------



## marmara (Sep 12, 2007)

u r beautiful


----------



## Patricia (Sep 12, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 12, 2007)

is this your natural eye colour? if yes,what's your heritage lol -just curious


----------



## Jayne (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG 0_o 

* wow * 

You know, I'm a really BIG FAN of your mu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this one is simply GORGEOUS!! and you have a really beautiful smile


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it!!

And where do you get those lashes from????


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 12, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## verdge (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_is this your natural eye colour? if yes,what's your heritage lol -just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nope... I'm just wearin  contact lens...  I'm pure  Filipino...


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_nope... I'm just wearin  contact lens...  I'm pure  Filipino...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
wow! i love your eyes! i usually love brown eyes-and hate mine(green/blue/turquoise) . But i looove your eyes with your asian face...i never saw this before exept in mixed kids(grew up in asia)  . again, sooo beautiful


----------



## melliquor (Sep 14, 2007)

Stunning girl.  I love those colours on you.


----------



## mistella (Sep 14, 2007)

You're so pretty! I love this look


----------



## snowkei (Sep 15, 2007)

wow amazing


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 16, 2007)

AHHH! You are my idol


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 17, 2007)

Mad Skills! I told you I was browsing on youtube one day when i seen ya picture and im like hey she's from specktra! hehehe you're MU are amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloriosa (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks gorgeous!
I've always thought that big eyes and big lips work - who decided that you have to choose either or, anyway?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 17, 2007)

love itt ! you are so gorgeous and talentedd 
x x x


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 17, 2007)

There are very few people who can pull off this look and you do it so well!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2007)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drools


----------



## Missm0m0 (Sep 17, 2007)

You have the most AMAZING eye shape I have ever seen.


----------



## feelingpeachy (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! You look gorgeous and fierce.  Sort-of like one of those impossibly glam women in a Patrick Nagel picture.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh wow...

I watch all your tutorials on YouTube!!!!

This is AWESOME... doubt I could pull it off tho...


----------



## shaolinsilver (Sep 18, 2007)

so elegant and vibrant
I would love to know which color/brand contact you're wearing, we have similar coloring but light contacts always make me look strange.


----------



## verdge (Sep 18, 2007)

a lot of people have been asking me about my contact lens brand... o tell you honestly... it's brandless... I bought it from a random beauty store... somewhere in Vallejo...


----------



## lavnder (Sep 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SUTIL (Sep 27, 2007)

you are so good! and i love your skin, flawless...


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 27, 2007)

*hotnesssssss!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DevinGirl (Sep 27, 2007)

I dunno, but whoever said it obviously didn't know there was a you running around looking DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!  Nice work!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 28, 2007)

DAMN WOMAN!!! that shizz is INSANE!!
stunnnnnning.


----------



## ksyusha (Sep 29, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!


----------

